# Sandoz Omnitrope 6,7mg check



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've used these last year and seemed good but understand there's fakes now around. I've just picked up 240iu so wanted to make sure they look good 2 go

Cheers

.


----------



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

How did u find them last time u ran them? I'm thinking of getting the same. What doseage did u use last time? Cheers


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

GREGGYBOY89 said:


> How did u find them last time u ran them? I'm thinking of getting the same. What doseage did u use last time? Cheers


Found them OK. They were the 1st GH I'd tried so had nothing to compare to. Had Better sleep ect. I only ran it at about 3iu a day sometimes 5iu mon-fri.

I ran it alongside peps too so only did one small 3iu shot after last pep shot before bed. Will be doing the same again. I don't expect huge gains or anything unrealistic.


----------



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

That's the exact same ones I'm thinking of getting. I was thinking of running 3 iu 5 days on 2 off for 5 months. Do u think its worth it? Do u feel u gained lean muscle? Cheers.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Any sting whilst injecting these?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

GREGGYBOY89 said:


> That's the exact same ones I'm thinking of getting. I was thinking of running 3 iu 5 days on 2 off for 5 months. Do u think its worth it? Do u feel u gained lean muscle? Cheers.


To be honest I didn't run the Omnitrope long enough as I only bought a few boxes and my source was away so went onto Gentropin AQX then Dr Lins Hyge. Haven been off AAS for a year the peps & GH have helped me keep some size although I'm carry too much BF. my diet is not that strict. In the old days I had an active job and trained twice a day so kept lean with little cardio. Now I sit at a desk with still no cardio and it soon piles on.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Any sting whilst injecting these?


Will let you know mate. I don't recall a sting last time. Starting them in a few days so will update. Got 1 vial of Hyge left first..


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Will let you know mate. I don't recall a sting last time. Starting them in a few days so will update. Got 1 vial of Hyge left first..


Yea mate let me know if you feel a sting after/during injection


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Yea mate let me know if you feel a sting after/during injection


Just did 3iu & No sting mate.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Just did 3iu & No sting mate.


Hmmm... Mine stung


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

A few guys in the gym using these claim them to be utter ****e! Stay away wayy 2 many fakes!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

The ones in your pictures are not the same as mine, and I can assure you that mine are 100% legit UK Pharma.

The colours on my boxes seem different to yours. Also check the batch date on the box and notice that it matches the vials. In addition, look at the chequer on the vial stopper in my pic. Mine also has Braille on the box too...


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

God damn fake gh producing bastards!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I've had 2 different types recently with completely different branding on them. One has ribbing on the nib you put the needle into and the others didn't. One with the ribbing also stung on the way in, other didn't. Bit worrying really but these things are always complex given the global manufacturing base.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

dt36 said:


> The ones in your pictures are not the same as mine, and I can assure you that mine are 100% legit UK Pharma.
> 
> The colours on my boxes seem different to yours. Also check the batch date on the box and notice that it matches the vials. In addition, look at the chequer on the vial stopper in my pic. Mine also has Braille on the box too...
> 
> ...


Mine are legit pharma too just Austrian mate and only one vial per box not 5. The top rubber is criss crossed/hatched

Batch numbers match on all 8 boxes to cartridges.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Mine are legit pharma too just Austrian mate and only one vial per box not 5. The top rubber is criss crossed/hatched
> 
> Batch numbers match on all 8 boxes to cartridges.


Should be good to go then mate :thumbup1: . Same as you, I don't feel any sting from these either.

I ran it at 2iu per day for 18 months, but found it slightly sweeter with GHRP & CJC twice a day. Couldn't manage three pep shots as I work in an office with some right nosey cnuts...


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Should be good to go then mate :thumbup1: . Same as you, I don't feel any sting from these either.
> 
> I ran it at 2iu per day for 18 months, but found it slightly sweeter with GHRP & CJC twice a day. Couldn't manage three pep shots as I work in an office with some right nosey cnuts...


Sweet. I'm in an office too but I do peps upon waking (07:45)post workout (7:30pm) then peps pre bed (00:00)with 3iu 10 mins later. Get 3 peps a day in.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dt36 said:


> The ones in your pictures are not the same as mine, and I can assure you that mine are 100% legit UK Pharma.
> 
> The colours on my boxes seem different to yours. Also check the batch date on the box and notice that it matches the vials. In addition, look at the chequer on the vial stopper in my pic. Mine also has Braille on the box too...
> 
> ...


the ones you have dale are prescription (as i am sure you know this  ) the single boxes are genuine as well, i have had a slim box with no criss cross and they where not that good, i have the ones the same as @Jiminy Cricket and they are very good also with no sting (genuine GH should not sting)


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the ones you have dale are prescription (as i am sure you know this  ) the single boxes are genuine as well, i have had a slim box with no criss cross and they where not that good, i have the ones the same as @Jiminy Cricket and they are very good also with no sting (genuine GH should not sting)


Reassuring to know, thanks Paul.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the ones you have dale are prescription (as i am sure you know this  ) the single boxes are genuine as well, i have had a slim box with no criss cross and they where not that good, i have the ones the same as @Jiminy Cricket and they are very good also with no sting (genuine GH should not sting)


Have used simplexx and omni direct from pharmacy source which stung...are you sure that applies to all? Was under the impression that's something to do with how the GH is suspended in the solution...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> Have used simplexx and omni direct from pharmacy source which stung...are you sure that applies to all? Was under the impression that's something to do with how the GH is suspended in the solution...


how it is suspended?? no pharma GH should sting, yes i have used both genuine Simplexx and Omnitrope along with Genotropin, Humatrope and NutropinAQ and non stung at all unless you are confusing hitting a sensitive part of the skin when you inject?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Honestly I don't understand the science so can't answer the suspension question. Just what I was told.

Never had a simplexx which didn't sting as it goes in i.e. the fluid. Have been told this has changed over time though and it didn't used to.

Omni seems that some sting some don't. Have had both recently...

Been reliably told it is all direct from pharmacy so duno, can only relay my experience...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> Honestly I don't understand the science so can't answer the suspension question. Just what I was told.
> 
> Never had a simplexx which didn't sting as it goes in i.e. the fluid. Have been told this has changed over time though and it didn't used to.
> 
> ...


that is all any of us can do, point to mention though is there are so many different types of fakes for Simplexx i know of fakes given out from a pharmacy without the knowledge of the chemist.

there are many fake Omnitrope around so it depends on which one we are talking about, i have the genuine single box pharma type and there is no sting


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Yeah all the Omni I've had is one cart per box.

It's a minefield out there. Would be easier if it was cheaper and came in bigger amounts so a 10iu test was not such a big deal!


----------



## RBD (Aug 1, 2013)

I've just started my omni which is straight from the Pharmacy according to my source. The packaging appears to be exactly the same as those posted in the images.

This being said, the injections DO sting and I've never had this before with other forms of HGH. Any more feedback here guys?

Finally, I've noticed that the stopper is not moving with the liquid as it usually does when withdrawing from cartridges. Thoughts here? Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## suzyjo (Nov 29, 2013)

please can you tell me how you got on with the omnitrope? i've just bought the same one & thought i would have to mix it, powder/water thing. the liquid seems quite thick too :/ the instructions are not in english, so can't read them. am just really hoping i haven't bought a fake. would be grateful if anyone knows how you know they are not the real ones 

also, am confused about 1 iu, is it 10 or 20 in an insulin syringe?


----------



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

I have the same, single vial per box. Criss cross topper no signs of bad build quality, Brail on box and no sting during/after injection.

when unused can't tell if liquid in vial, seem to be vacuum packed.. No air bubbles as turning vial upside down (been told this is a good sign!)

started 2iu a day 10 days ago, noticing very quick nail growth, Also underarm hair growing super fast. First time on growth so not sure if that means anything..

Was assured mine are real from a reliable source, also checked by 2 trusted veterans but with all the negative talk on here im confused.


----------

